# HAMRADIO General > พูดคุยทั่วไป >  ขอรายงานตัวด้วยคนครับ

## pornthep

ผม hs7czv จากเพชรบุรีครับ ขอฝากเนื้อฝากตัวด้วยคนครับ

----------


## akenarong999

สวัสดีจ้า  :Smile:

----------


## nimanout

นู๋กิ๊ก บางนา นะ 
เล่นบาคาร่าออนไลน์

----------

